# power usage cost for heat presses??



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

do you know how much (converted into $$$$)power i used in my 2 heat presses ?
i have a hix presto 16X20 and a china made mug heat press. if use one like the hix for 3-4 hours how much power i used? or converted into $$$??
help!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You can figure out how many kilowatts each use per hour (add both numbers together)and find out how much you pay per kilowatt hour and multiply that number by the number of hours used. Heat press kilowatt hour useage X kilowatt hour cost = cost of useage. I would have gave a better answer if I knew your cost and your usaeage numbers. Good luck ....JB


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Thats why I get everything cut and together before I even fire up my press.
I shut it down during my final press.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

COEDS said:


> You can figure out how many kilowatts each use per hour (add both numbers together)and find out how much you pay per kilowatt hour and multiply that number by the number of hours used. Heat press kilowatt hour useage X kilowatt hour cost = cost of useage. I would have gave a better answer if I knew your cost and your usaeage numbers. Good luck ....JB


That will get you close, but once at temp (if I'm not mistaken), these devices cycle on and off so they're not going full blast all the time. 

My ballpark numbers

kWH Rate (SoCal) $0.20 
Press Power Draw (kW) 1.6 (16x16 Phoenix)

$ cost = kWH rate * kW usage

So every hour, your press costs approximately 1.6 * .20 = $ .32


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

My 16x20 costs about $.35 per hour (So.Ca rates)


----------

